

Thanks for the help, Hacker News. Enjoy the TwitterBowl - abossy
http://www.twitterbowl2009.com/?ref=hn

======
pclark
much better UI.

~~~
abossy
Thanks! We are grateful for the power of the Google Web Toolkit.

